# New Tarantula Documentary



## Rick_C_West (Oct 13, 2008)

For any of you who might be interested, there is a new tarantula documentary coming out on television this month.  I worked in this film a few months ago in Venezuela.  You can find details at;

http://www.history.com/shows.do?episodeId=366888&action=detail

Times may vary in your area, so, check your local listings.  The dates are accurate.  I have not been shown a rough cut to check for scientific accuracy or silliness, so, I cannot say if this episode will be any good or not ... but I'm hoping for the best.  

Rick West
www.birdspiders.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jeff1962 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Rick I will surley keep a look at for that.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2008)

a 3ft long spider, wow.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 13, 2008)

ah nice one Rick.I believe Danny(Urban jungle) has something to do with this episode aswell.Look forward to seeing it!
-Chris


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 13, 2008)

SWEET! i cant wait! wonder if the three foot arachnid is going to be a giant camel spider?


----------



## crpy (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder if the 3 foot spider was the pic 2 camel spiders hooked together


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 13, 2008)

crpy said:


> I wonder if the 3 foot spider was the pic 2 camel spiders hooked together


that was a lame pic, if that is what it is i will be dissapointed cause 2 spiders hooked doesnt = 1 3 foot arachnid. but for real i have a friend who just got back from Iraq, he was sent home cause he lost a chunk of his leg to a camel spider. It looks nasty! i hear they have "venom" that is a local anesthetic so you dont know you are getting eaten alive!!! He said he didnt know until he looked down, and didnt feel it for a few days until it got infected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 14, 2008)

Shagrath666 said:


> that was a lame pic, if that is what it is i will be dissapointed cause 2 spiders hooked doesnt = 1 3 foot arachnid. but for real i have a friend who just got back from Iraq, he was sent home cause he lost a chunk of his leg to a camel spider. It looks nasty! i hear they have "venom" that is a local anesthetic so you dont know you are getting eaten alive!!! He said he didnt know until he looked down, and didnt feel it for a few days until it got infected


"Camel spiders" aren't even spiders at all; do an AB search for "Solfugids" here and you'll get a lot more facts.  They have no venom, and don't get to be three feet long, either.  I do hope THAT particular urban legend is dealt with on the "MonsterQuest" show.  

I have to admit, I have a sort of "train wreck" mentality when it comes to that show, which is supposedly devoted to exploring Cryptozoology.  This last season, they seem to have concentrated on large/unusual/strange-acting specimens of perfectly ordinary animals, usually animals that a lot of people are scared of or creeped-out by, like snakes or rats, rather than "real" Cryptozoological mysteries, like Bigfoot or other "monsters".  I've got mixed feelings about that, since they seem to concentrate on sensationalism, which only goes to reinforce the fear/hate so many people feel about those animals.  Hopefully, Dr. West will bring some intellect and common sense to the show, and his lines won't get cut to nothing in favor of some Hollywood movie maker or superstitious native going on about how "deadly" tarantulas are.

pitbulllady


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, Danny Mendez (Urban Jungles) said he was gonna be on the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crpy (Oct 14, 2008)

Shagrath666 said:


> that was a lame pic, if that is what it is i will be dissapointed cause 2 spiders hooked doesnt = 1 3 foot arachnid. but for real i have a friend who just got back from Iraq, he was sent home cause he lost a chunk of his leg to a camel spider. It looks nasty! i hear they have "venom" that is a local anesthetic so you dont know you are getting eaten alive!!! He said he didnt know until he looked down, and didnt feel it for a few days until it got infected


yeah, I was saying that they might be eluding to that pic because you know how people are lol. Also I had a colonel talk to me at length, and he said what you said, not about potential venom but the fact they (soldiers) were being munched on while bivouacked and getting secondary infections, wicked stuff.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 14, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> "Camel spiders" aren't even spiders at all; do an AB search for "Solfugids" here and you'll get a lot more facts.  They have no venom, and don't get to be three feet long, either.  I do hope THAT particular urban legend is dealt with on the "MonsterQuest" show.
> 
> pitbulllady


thanks for the tip  but it still doesnt make them any less evil. i actually have a buddy that i got into Ts who wants to own one as a pet. i told him i would have no part of it.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 14, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> "Camel spiders" aren't even spiders at all


They are still considered arachnids though.

I have it set to record, maybe it will be something worthwhile.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 14, 2008)

*Kinda sad*

Of course, I will be tuned in like everybody else.  However, I can't help but reflect with sadness on the demise of the real, honest-to-goodness nature documentary.  The "mockumentaries" on TV today represent entertainment, not education.  When I was a kid, producers like Jacques Cousteau and The National Geographic Society didn't need contrivances like "The 10 Deadliest..." to attract an audience.

That being said, I feel certain that Rick and Danny have done their utmost to bring credibility to the project, and, as Rick has already pointed out, the final product is out of their hands.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 14, 2008)

wsimms said:


> Of course, I will be tuned in like everybody else.  However, I can't help but reflect with sadness on the demise of the real, honest-to-goodness nature documentary.  The "mockumentaries" on TV today represent entertainment, not education.  When I was a kid, producers like Jacques Cousteau and The National Geographic Society didn't need contrivances like "The 10 Deadliest..." to attract an audience.


watch PBS, nature and wild chronicles ROCK, they are real documentary series, and you even get real independent documentaries. It's the cable networks that suck, public TV is awesome.


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be watching! I'm sure there will be some awesome facts and footage to be had if it does'nt wind up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 15, 2008)

Shagrath666 said:


> watch PBS, nature and wild chronicles ROCK, they are real documentary series, and you even get real independent documentaries. It's the cable networks that suck, public TV is awesome.


I'll do that.  I've never seen Wild Chronicles.  I was thinking of Discovery and Animal Planet in my previous post.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 15, 2008)

wsimms said:


> I'll do that.  I've never seen Wild Chronicles.  I was thinking of Discovery and Animal Planet in my previous post.


Idk when it is on in your neck of the woods but here on MPTV-PBS we have it wednesdays at 8 and repeat on sat and sun like 3 times. It is cool, i subscribe to the podcast, there is a cool podcast with Rick West in it and T. blondi, he finds a big female in the wild and lets her run all over him. its a biggun


----------



## Brian S (Oct 15, 2008)

Rick_C_West said:


> For any of you who might be interested, there is a new tarantula documentary coming out on television this month.  I worked in this film a few months ago in Venezuela.  You can find details at;
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows.do?episodeId=366888&action=detail
> 
> ...


Silliness will be the key there LOL.
It seems that all of those shows have more silliness than facts LOL


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been debating about whether I wanted to publicize this on here or not...lol

I did indeed "refute" alot of the stuff that's being talked about in this episode (including all "Camel Killer" fare) and I tried my best to lend as much credibility to this project as possible but due to the campy nature of the program I can't guarantee the legitimacy of the episode.. Like Dr. West I haven't seen the final cuts...

Please...be gentle!
:wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't worry Danny. We are standing by ready to hang ya when it's over.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 16, 2008)

I knew I could depend on you Ryan!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 16, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> I have been debating about whether I wanted to publicize this on here or not...lol
> 
> I did indeed "refute" alot of the stuff that's being talked about in this episode (including all "Camel Killer" fare) and I tried my best to lend as much credibility to this project as possible but due to the campy nature of the program I can't guarantee the legitimacy of the episode.. Like Dr. West I haven't seen the final cuts...
> 
> ...


LOL!!! It will depend on how "silly" and how much "campy nature" is on the show. Do you feel the heat?


----------



## Sooner (Oct 16, 2008)

You can still find good documentaries out these days.  Like the ones that David Attenborough makes.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 16, 2008)

Sooner said:


> You can still find good documentaries out these days.  Like the ones that David Attenborough makes.


True but his are some of the few that arent all hyped up with exaggerated nonsense. About 99% of those reptile docs are so full of nonsense that it makes you wonder how accurate documentaries on other topics actually are. The Animal Planet docs are probably some of the worst I have seen, there are a few exceptions but they are few and far between


----------



## syndicate (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah most docs you do see on insects or spiders have to be something like the worlds most deadliest! or killer bugs!!
Its to bad people can just appreciate things without them being deadly or the most "extreme" hehe


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 16, 2008)

Brian S said:


> LOL!!! It will depend on how "silly" and how much "campy nature" is on the show. Do you feel the heat?


Um, now I do...thanks Brian!

The producers also spent alot of time filming our T. blondi (which I wrangled before my interview) so I may look a bit welty and itchy.  Everyone should play a drinking game and take a shot everytime I scratch during the segment.

:2:


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't worry Danny, we won't hold you and Rick completely accountable! ;P 
 We all know that if 75% of the show is hyped up crap, that you and Rick will be telling the facts. Hopefully, you both get enough screen time to let the viewers know that these fascinating, eight legged creatures are actually not the deadly mankillers of their nightmares and B movies...............that being said, excuse me as I have a goat out in my truck I have to go feed to my 24" T. blondi before she breaks through the electric fence.


----------



## Mook (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds great. Looking forward to watching this for sure!!!!!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 19, 2008)

I cant find any networks playing this in canada. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 19, 2008)

It's only on The History Channel.


----------



## Quickone4u (Oct 21, 2008)

I have it set to record also. My girlfriend and I are really looking foward to seeing it. Hopefully it will turn out good.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 21, 2008)

Quickone4u said:


> I have it set to record also. My girlfriend and I are really looking foward to seeing it. *Hopefully it will turn out good*.


If it doesnt, remember to blame Danny aka Urbanjungles 

I bet Danny is really starting to sweat now LOLOL


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 21, 2008)

Brian S said:


> If it doesnt, remember to blame Danny aka Urbanjungles
> 
> I bet Danny is really starting to sweat now LOLOL




You have no idea man....
:wall:


----------



## dantediss (Oct 22, 2008)

the name of the show is monster quest ,giant spiders if its like the other monsterquest shows its gonna be campy but im a fan of rick west so ill def be watching...rick gotta admit your fearless its awesome


----------



## equuskat (Oct 22, 2008)

I watched it last night.

Was a cool show - fun to watch Rick and others crawling around looking for Ts, but the ONLY scientific name I heard all night was "Brachypelma vagans".  The "Cave tarantula" scientifc name MAY have been mentioned once, but I don't recall hearing it.  I know that the C. cyaneopubescens was never referred to anything except "the blue tarantula".  

I did like that Rick held everything and said that he'd never been bitten in 30+ years.  I also liked the little scene of him showing a B. vagans to a Florida family and educating them about Ts.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 22, 2008)

It's scheduled to tape tonight and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 22, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> I watched it last night.
> 
> Was a cool show - fun to watch Rick and others crawling around looking for Ts, but the ONLY scientific name I heard all night was "Brachypelma vagans".  The "Cave tarantula" scientifc name MAY have been mentioned once, but I don't recall hearing it.  I know that the C. cyaneopubescens was never referred to anything except "the blue tarantula".
> 
> I did like that Rick held everything and said that he'd never been bitten in 30+ years.  I also liked the little scene of him showing a B. vagans to a Florida family and educating them about Ts.


That was a different show entitled "Spider Mania" on Animal Planet.  It was made in 2002.
The new one is on History Channel tonight.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 22, 2008)

wsimms said:


> That was a different show entitled "Spider Mania" on Animal Planet.  It was made in 2002.
> The new one is on History Channel tonight.


I was about to say..........how could you watch it when it shows tonight for the 1st time? :? 

I have my tv set to record as well! It does not come on till 9pm so I might be studying the backs of my eyelids by then but I'll get to it.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 22, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I was about to say..........how could you watch it when it shows tonight for the 1st time? :?
> 
> I have my tv set to record as well! It does not come on till 9pm so I might be studying the backs of my eyelids by then but I'll get to it.


Katy and I must be the night owls of Arachnoboards, since Spider Mania came on this morning at 3 AM.  It was a better documentary about Rick than it was about T's...typical dumbed down Animal Planet pablum.  I'm sure this wasn't Rick's fault.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya I have seen that show too. I liked it myself. Maybe it is just me but Hollywood hype or not I just like watching things about Ts.


----------



## wsimms (Oct 22, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ya I have seen that show too. I liked it myself. Maybe it is just me but Hollywood hype or not I just like watching things about Ts.


I agree.  I actually didn't mind it being a documentary about Rick.  I enjoyed pointing out to my wife this morning that has 300+ T's (while I only have 19) and that his wife feeds his T's when he is out of town.


----------



## dantediss (Oct 22, 2008)

the scene in spidermania where a t is just walking around the house and his wife sees it and shes like...rick t escape  always makes me laugh haha


----------



## Quickone4u (Oct 22, 2008)

Brian S said:


> If it doesnt, remember to blame Danny aka Urbanjungles
> 
> I bet Danny is really starting to sweat now LOLOL


No problem! Just waiting on 9pm to get here to deliver the verdict


----------



## equuskat (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah I tend to be up all night, and because of that I'm not usually paying much attention...heh.  I saw a "tarantula documentary" and assumed that was it.  Didn't read that it was just airing for the first time.


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 22, 2008)

yay It comes on in thirty minutes. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## traxfish (Oct 22, 2008)

Watching it now.  Of course they brought up the camel spider myths, haven't yet explained what they are really like.  I also like how they cited a cryptozoologist.

Also, they referred to the "sea scorpions" as arachnids.  They were not arachnids, they were eurypterids, which were relatives of the arachnids.


----------



## Fluke (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking great so far Danny!

Its very interesting to see a T of or hobby on tv, I am very pleased with this so far. half hour to go


----------



## traxfish (Oct 22, 2008)

Yea, they started explaining things more.. which makes me happy.  I cringed when the guy killed the T to cook though.

Plus, the two entomologist chicks are hawt, especially when they say "solifuge".. :drool:


----------



## dantediss (Oct 22, 2008)

the cooking and eating of the t wasnt upsetting because the natives dont plunder resources,only take what they need... the camel spider bit was a waste im sad to say it but its not a spider so why waste time


----------



## dantediss (Oct 22, 2008)

i will admit though ..rick next time you end up going to venezuela id love to join the hunt hahaha  if theres a massive spider id love to be there to see it. im still curious about that specimen that the actor from lord of the rings is after though ? theres an old thread on arachnoboards about it


----------



## syndicate (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job Rick and Danny!Rick how did it feel to have to eat a tarantula again? haha!
My fav part of the whole documentary tho had to be those smoking hot girls looking for solfugids in Texas.I think im in love  
-Chris


----------



## hasani1408 (Oct 22, 2008)

I was rather disappointed,but it was monsterquest I shouldn't have expected much. I enjoy watching Rick West and his expeditions so it wasn't totally wasted time. And you were great Danny. I just wish I could find a really cool T documentary. I am so tired of T's only getting negative publicity. If people only would realize what kind of world we would live in without spiders.


----------



## crpy (Oct 22, 2008)

soo what was the three foot spider:?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree Rick and Danny nice work...I still don't think I could ever eat a tarantula..Huge blondi and did you see the one was still moving when it was tossed onto the fire. I dont know about you but when I saw him sweezz the insides out and then toss it on the fire my jaw hit the floor a waist of a beautiful creature..But hey I can see it now "Tarantula" the other other white meat..lol


Again great work :clap:


----------



## hasani1408 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oasis Inverts said:


> I agree Rick and Danny nice work...I still don't think I could ever eat a tarantula..Huge blondi and did you see the one was still moving when it was tossed onto the fire. I dont know about you but when I saw him sweezz the insides out and then toss it on the fire my jaw hit the floor a waist of a beautiful creature..But hey I can see it now "Tarantula" the other other white meat..lol
> 
> 
> Again great work :clap:


i wanted to cry watching the poor T.blondi being thrown on the fire. This is my next must have T. so sad


----------



## DDaake (Oct 22, 2008)

Looked like a wild goose chase to me. They should of just gave the camera to Rick and saved their fairy tale stories the sci-fi channel. You'd think the history channel would want to be more accurate and informative. I hate seeing a sci-fi documentary on a supposedly educational channel.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 23, 2008)

I particularly enjoyed the mild sarcasm Rick West displayed when dealing with the giant tarantula stories...  "Really?....."

 

Plus girls who study entomology are hot, I know!  Because I'm dating one


----------



## wsimms (Oct 23, 2008)

DDaake said:


> Looked like a wild goose chase to me. They should of just gave the camera to Rick and saved their fairy tale stories the sci-fi channel. You'd think the history channel would want to be more accurate and informative. I hate seeing a sci-fi documentary on a supposedly educational channel.


And seeing wrestling on the Sci-Fi Channel.  Next thing you know, they'll be selling makeup and cookware on ESPN.  What the hell has happened to the world's sense of order???:?


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 23, 2008)

I was kind of surprised as I watched Rick use that big knife to dig the blondi out of the burrow!   With my luck, if I had tried that, I probably would have ended up with blondi kibbles and bits chopped up everywhere! 
 The stories from the villagers about the spiders dragging dogs and chickens off had me wondering......how many toads did they have to lick before they saw that?...
Good job Rick & Danny! I want that job to travel to far off, mysterious places and run around like Indiana Jones. Sign me up!


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2008)

SNAFU said:


> The stories from the villagers about the spiders dragging dogs and chickens off had me wondering......how many toads did they have to lick before they saw that?...
> Sign me up!



The reference to the spiders attacking the chickens..I thought they discovered a Pamphobeteus species which hunts with its babies and takes down chickens? Otherwise, I also had to wonder what did these people see in the spirit world to think there were large spiders running around. 

When they found the empty burrow but there was a molt in it, I wished they would have shown it since they were saying how large it was.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet those pampho "chicken spiders" have been observed taking baby chicks (should be no challenge to a 8+" T) and the stories just blossomed from there.

I liked seeing both Rick trying not to roll his eyes at the giant tarantula talk. You could kind of tell he thought it was poppycock but hey, who's gonna turn down a trip to venezuela to hunt t's just because you don't believe in what they're looking for? Nobody, that's who.

Great show. It was very interesting and informative in terms of ways to hunt bugs. I think the monster quest stuff is a bit sensationalist and unscientific but it was still entertaining and brought a nice bit of focus to arachnology. It was also cool to see that rediculous Iraqi Camel Spider photo publicly debunked.

Oh... and I am in love with Kristie Reddick. Big time.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting show.  Kind of fun imagining they might find a 4 foot tarantula out in the jungle.  However, it would also have been nice to see more footage of the 100's of T's that we know do exist.


----------



## Quickone4u (Oct 23, 2008)

Veneficus said:


> When they found the empty burrow but there was a molt in it, I wished they would have shown it since they were saying how large it was.


We were thinking the same thing! I wanted  to see just how large it was. Overall it was nice to see some of the Ts and techniques for hunting them. I would love the chace to take a trip like that. Didn't really care for how they hyped up the whole giant 4-5 spider thing the way they did. Not saying it isn't possible because I think it would be awesome but just the way the played it up, I didn't care for. Other then that, my girlfriend and I enjoyed the Show. Great work you guys:worship:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 23, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Nice job Rick and Danny!Rick how did it feel to have to eat a tarantula again? haha!
> My fav part of the whole documentary tho had to be those smoking hot girls looking for solfugids in Texas.I think im in love
> -Chris


That was my favourite part, too!


----------



## dunawayj (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah the blonde in the red tank was a pleasant suprise. No offense Rick.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 23, 2008)

dissapointing


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll go huntin for camel spiders any day if those girls help me  but i wouldnt mind going hunting for big Ts in SA either. I was bummed by the editing though, they just tried to make everything so scary and sound like it will eat your babies. where is all this baby eating happening. show me a picture of a tatantula eating a baby and i will possibly believe you.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 23, 2008)

Rick and Danny did well. The show wasnt as cheesy as I expected it to be but of course they didnt get into it real deep.
I would take what that shaman in Venz claims to have seen with a grain of salt tho. I bet he has been on a visit to the spirit world and has not come back LOL
The guy in Congo who supposedly saw that huge spider cross the road was either windy or was on better drugs than I was when I was younger LOL
I love the State of Texas and I know everything is a little bigger there but if a giant Solfugid exists there I am sure it would have been very well documented by now.

Just my 2 cents 

EDIT: Oh yeah, I remember them saying that Ts flick urticating hairs at their prey.......I have lots of big itchy spider and never seen that happen.


----------



## dantediss (Oct 23, 2008)

please correct me if im wrong, but i recall hearing once that because ts have an exoskeleton there actually is a max size for them to be due to the fact that at a certain size the exoskeleton would just collapse and crush them or something to that extent


----------



## wsimms (Oct 23, 2008)

You are not wrong, thus accounting for the absence of giant terrestrial arachnids in the fossil record.  Note that the "giant scorpion" they referenced in last night's show was aquatic.


----------



## dantediss (Oct 23, 2008)

i still for one dont undertand the criteria for largest t though i mean 10and a half inch legspan is huge and large but iv seen yes my eyes not stories haha 12 inch legspan pokies now mind you its all legs but do they go by weight and size or jurt one or the other ? im confused hahaha


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone here on Arachnoboards for being so supportive...you guys rock! 

:clap:


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Oct 23, 2008)

No Danny you rock....:clap:


----------



## dantediss (Oct 23, 2008)

thank you mr urbanjungle if it wasnt for people like you spiders and ts would be nothing but a fear inducing enigma its nice to see people attempt to educate the masses now we just need a tarantula and spider kids book thats educational interesting and informative


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 23, 2008)

wsimms said:


> You are not wrong, thus accounting for the absence of giant terrestrial arachnids in the fossil record.  Note that the "giant scorpion" they referenced in last night's show was aquatic.


there are fossil records of a terrestrial scorpion that got up to around 4', but the theory that the show proposed about 60% more oxygen creates larger animals makes the most sense to me. Obviously things get bigger in the sea, but there were some huge land arachnids.


----------



## dantediss (Oct 24, 2008)

that would be a ray harryhausen nightmare come true haha i remember having nightmares from the massive scorpion scene from clash of the titans when i was like 5 hahaha


----------

